# Siemens Frequenzumrichter SED2 Fehler F0002 an mehreren FUs



## Uni-BuS (26 März 2019)

Hallo liebe Community,

wir haben hier bei unseren Lüftungsanlagen in einem Gebäude fast täglich das Problem, dass einer der 6 FUs auf Fehler F0002 (Zwischenkreisspannung zu hoch) geht.
Die FUs (unterschiedliche Größen) betreiben die Ventilatoren der Lüftungsanlage, ein FU läuft in der Regel immer statisch auf 50Hz, der andere wird gesteuert. 

Wir hatten auch schon einen Mitarbeiter von Siemens bei uns, der die Parameter der FUs angepasst hat:
P0640 auf 120%
P1120/1121 auf 150s
P1240 eingeschaltet
P1800 auf 6kHz

Leider hat sich nur marginal etwas verbessert.

Ich habe evtl auch die Verkabelung in Verdacht. Als erstes ist mir aufgefallen, dass sowohl die Zuleitung als auch die Motorleitung und die Steuerleitung parallel in einer Kabelpritsche laufen. Die Verkabelung ist sehr abenteuerlich: (Exemplarisch für einen FU)
Vom Steuerschrank läuft die Zuleitung (6mm2) zum FU, der am Lüftungsgerät selbst montiert ist (15m). Vom FU geht die Motorleitung (geschirmt 4mm2 15m) wieder zurück in den Steuerschrank, läuft dort über Reihenklemmen in ein Schütz (hier kann man von FU- auf Direktversorgung schalten, klassisch mit Stern-Dreieck). Vom Schütz läuft die Motorleitung wieder über Reihenklemmen zurück zur Lüftungsanlage (15m dieses mal 2,5mm2). An der Lüftungsanlage ist wiederum ein Reparaturschalter und von dort aus geht es noch 1m zum Ventilator (dieses mal geschirmt 6mm2)
Verstehe ein Mensch warum das so verkrüppelt gebaut wurde. Kann diese wilde Verkabelung evtl diesen Fehler verursachen?
Sinusfilter sind keine installiert.
Ich habe heute einen Netzanalysator angeschlossen um nach Spannungsschwankungen, Netzspitzen, Transienten etc Ausschau zu halten.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 März 2019)

Also Zwischenkreisspannung zu hoch deutet für mich erst mal auf eine zu kurze Abschaltrampe hin, oder wird
der Lüfter evtl. von einem anderen Lüfter im Kanal/Luftstrom "angeschoben"?

Zu den Querschnitten kann man erst mal nichts sagen, solange FU / Motordaten nicht bekannt sind.


----------



## ron79 (26 März 2019)

Hallo würde einmal die Rücklaufzeit (p1127) höher stellen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 März 2019)

ron79 schrieb:


> Hallo würde einmal die Rücklaufzeit (p1127) höher stellen



Hoch- und Rücklaufzeit wurden ja schon erhöht. Wann kommt denn diese Meldung? Im laufenden Betrieb oder beim abschalten?
Wenn der Ventilator eine große Masse hat, sollte man vielleicht über den Einsatz von Bremswiderständen nachdenken.


----------



## Uni-BuS (26 März 2019)

Die Fehler kommen sporadisch ohne erkennbares Muster im laufenden Betrieb. Die Anlagen laufen 24/7.
Die Regelung ist eigentlich recht langsam eingestellt, ich konnte zumindest keine Sprünge in der Frequenz sehen.
Ich versuche einmal einen Bremswiderstand zu organisieren, ob sich dann etwas ändert.

Danke & Gruß - Stefan


----------



## Plan_B (26 März 2019)

Im laufenden *Regelbetrieb *kann das immer dann passieren, wenn das Regelgerät eine niedriegere Drehzahl anfordert. Bei einem großen Ventilator kann eine Rücklauframpe von 150s ohne Maßnahmen zur Energieverbrennung durchaus zu Überspannung im Zwischenkreis führen.
Was Siemens mit dem "speziellen Zwischenkreis für HVAC-Geräte" meint weiß ich nicht. Wenn die damit einen schlanken Zwischenkreis mit kleiner Kapazität meinen: Damit habe ich an Ventilatoren immer große Probleme.

Möglicherweise unterstützt der Umrichter sowas wie die "Compoundbremsung" wie es der MM420 konnte (DC-Injektion). Damit bekommt man den Antrieb gebremst ohne große Rückspeisung in den Zwischenkreis.

Alternativ mal schauen, ob die Rücklauframpe möglicherweise nur beim Stop wirksam ist und im Regelbetrieb eine andere Rampe. Notfalls den Leitwert in seiner Änderungsgeschwindigkeit dämpfen.

Ein Bremswiderstand bringt nur was, wenn der Umrichter einen Bremschopper hat. KIMO hat zum Beispiel auch externe Bremschopper zum direkten Anschluss an den Zwischenkreis (nur für kleine Bremsleistungen). Wieviel Leistung hat denn so ein Venti bei Dir? 4mm² impliziert bei mir so was zwischen 5 und 15 kW.


----------



## zako (26 März 2019)

... es kommt doch jetzt einfach zwischendrin - also nicht zwingend beim bremsen oder?

Ich kenne jetzt Deine Netzverhältnisse nciht, aber wenn das recht versaucht ist (ich kenn ja jetzt Deine Kurzschlussleistung vom Trafo usw. nicht, würde ich mal folgenden Versuch machen (Falls noch nicht umgesetzt)
P1300 = 20 (also feldorientiert und kein Geber vorhanden, sonst p1300=21)
p1240 = 1
p362 = Leitungswiderstand eintragen auch wenn schon was drin steht ( R = rho * l / A) ; Kupfer rho = 0,01786 Ohm * mm² / m)


Stehende Messung durchführen (drehende kannst wohl jetzt nicht mehr machen). 

Mit p1300 = 20 ist der Vdc-Regler deutlich dynamischer als mit U/f

Wenn das dann läuft, kannst Du noch über p1580 eine dynamsiche Flussabsenkung einstellen. Das spart dann noch ordentlich Energie im Teillastbetrieb


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 März 2019)

Ich hatte da mal ein ähnliches Problem - ich muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich das Ganze nur noch dunkel in Erinnerung habe.
In dem Fall war es so, dass die unterschiedlichen Freigabe-Bits des Reglers in der Software alle zeitgleich gesetzt worden sind. Das hat "hundert Mal" funktioniert und ein Mal eben nicht.
Der Fehler (bei der Anlage, wo ich das in Erinnerung habe) ist, nachdem ich das geändert hatte, nicht mehr wieder aufgetreten.
Ich kann jetzt nicht sicher sagen, ob dir das hilft ... aber vielleicht probierst du es ja mal aus ...

Gruß
Larry


----------

